# Is Stihl the way to go?



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I know the Stihl name/reputation like I know John Deere, Smith & Wesson, Mako Boats, etc.

In 2017, at the $350-400 price point, are they the best bet for an 18-20" chainsaw? 

I'll use this primarily for light to medium property maintenance but if a storm comes through and I need to spend serious time doing serious cutting, I want to count on what I'm about to purchase. Buying a spare bar and chain is a given no matter what brand I choose.

What say you fine folks?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Stihl or Husqvarna. I have a Husq chainsaw and it has served me well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Stihl, Jonsered and Husqvarna saws are top of the line. 

I have an 18 and 24 inch husky, both are new and unfired, held in reserve along with bars and chains.

I have an Oregon wall mounted chain sharpener, to take care of three different type chains.

The bigger saws use a more aggressive type chains that is not for beginners, definitely not a low kickback type.

However, for most of my usage, I employ a Poulan 18 incher, first one lasted 20 years, went through a lot of chains and bars. .

With the right sharpening it will cut as fast as the big boys, yes I cut down the depth regulators. 

The chainsaws and hydraulic splitter are my key to winter survival post SHTF, getting to old to use a two man saw and wedges, back won't allow for it.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a 24" husquavarna that I use for my job as a campground maintenance manager. and my dad runs a 24" stihl. we were cutting side by side a few years ago and they were both equal.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an 18 inch Stihl. Wish I would have gotten a larger one too. The eighteen can do a lot but occasionally you get something enormous to deal with. I beat a Poulan to death. The stihl has held up. No experiance with thee other brands.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Stihl is the way to go! Do you want your saw to run in 20 years? Do you want your children to beable to still find parts for it? My father passed along his 25yr old stihl 026, new carb and chain, it cuts just about as good as my ms290. The 026 weighs about 2 lbs less.
Had poulan and husqvarna and never got more than 3 years out of them. The poulan is a homeowner saw and not designed to be run for hours on end.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stihl or Oregon.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stihl is the only one I'd buy, learned my lesson years ago. Own 4, 2 saws, a weed wacker, and a back pack leaf blower. 

I wouldn't put a POS John Deere anything on the same level. Now if you said Ford/New Holland.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For most darn near anyone will do. But spart Plugs, Chains and bars a 100% must. And use the SYN oil mix in them .


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a Stihl weedeater I paid 65$ for brand new about 25 years ago. It still starts up and runs great. Its an F-65. I have a Stihl chainsaw that is ancient. It will run when it is so cold that the bar oil will barely pour. I don't know what year the model is but I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks folks - the replies and wisdom are much appreciated!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PS: never put ethanol blend gas in the darn thing never, no madder what anyone say about it being ok in newer saws . They lie.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> PS: never put ethanol blend gas in the darn thing never, no madder what anyone say about it being ok in newer saws . They lie.


Since I started using non-ethanol gasoline in my small engines, from string trimmers to riding lawn mowers, I have not had the constant maintenance/carb cleaning/fuel line replacing that I did with the E-10 fuel.

My chainsaw use is fairly limited now, but 20 years ago I burned up a Poulan cutting up and carrying to the landfill 22,000 pounds of pine trees. So I bought a Husqvarna. Great little 16" saw, and since I switched to non-ethanol she starts every time on the second or third pull.
She's almost 20 years old and still trustworthy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Since I started using non-ethanol gasoline in my small engines, from string trimmers to riding lawn mowers, I have not had the constant maintenance/carb cleaning/fuel line replacing that I did with the E-10 fuel.
> 
> My chainsaw use is fairly limited now, but 20 years ago I burned up a Poulan cutting up and carrying to the landfill 22,000 pounds of pine trees. So I bought a Husqvarna. Great little 16" saw, and since I switched to non-ethanol she starts every time on the second or third pull.
> She's almost 20 years old and still trustworthy.


 On two cycle engines I use nothing but Non ethanol and SYN two cycle oil universal mix. Have never had an issue sense. The storm we had last week my Poulan had not been used in quite awhile.It fired right up with the fuel that was in it.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

as smitty said NEVER run ethanol fuel in a small engine. if you use it once and let the engine sit for a week you'll need a new carb.i have a stihl 18 inch and a poulan 18 in. the stihl is 5 x the saw. i have a little climbing saw my dad got back in the 70's it still runs but the bar oiler is clogged. its a homelite. its the saw i learned to cut on about 40 years ago lol. still cranks right up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I buy Ace Hardware 2 cycle oil and mix it using a dedicated measuring cup that holds 3 ounces. I buy my gasoline for mixing purposes only one gallon at a time.

I am very wary of any brand "universal" 2 cycle oil since learning that a certain, well known brand, was nothing more than plain old 2 cycle oil cut with mineral spirits.

I prefer to mix my own, per spec. My Husky saw, and my Troybilt brush cutter both use the same oil/gas ratio so I don't have to keep multiple gas cans of mix around.
My Earthquake post hole auger is a different mix, but I haven't used it in maybe 10 years.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Used to run Stihls all day long, ten-twelve tanks of gas apiece every day, five days a week and sometimes more. Had a hundred or so at one time keeping thinning crews outfitted. Tried Poulons and they did not last a week. Homelite, two days, maybe. Huskies were OK, but we were geared for Stihl, so we stuck with them. The last tree I felled landed on a boulder behind it, the butt end swung up and grazed my cheek at about 10,000 fps. Lucky to be alive today. Scared and mad and exhausted (it had been a big job, 260 acres), threw my Stihl down the mountain over a cliff, just like that commercial. Went and picked it up and it started right off.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In another life I used to sell Huskvarna and other Arborist supplies. You can't go wrong with Stihl or Husqvarna. I have a Husqvarna.


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't know if there is some in the states but i use a shindaiwa 446, was the best one i seen when i was building log cabins with my oncle, they stopped making chainsaws, here in Canada quebec anyway but echo bought that model and make the same one, echo cs490
A little more power, same saw otherwise 
Worth the try for the price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

